# Why are you furs so obsessed with the "V" shape?



## Chax (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm serious, every fucking emoticon I see here has either a V, <, or >.

What is it about that shape you people find so goddamn erotic?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 13, 2010)

:V is sarcasm


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

You don't see many emoticons, then.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 13, 2010)

<.<      >.>
Do these bother you?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Ask Whitenoise.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2010)

HOW TO GET THE V-SHAPE


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 13, 2010)

V:


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

*:V*


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2010)

:V I'M UNIQUE


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, we're really obsessed with V shapes :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

:3 


Oh God, there's no :V... 

Oh wait , there it is...  :V


----------



## ADF (Apr 13, 2010)

^.=.^


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

Vagina?
No that can't be it. 
Furries don't liek vagina.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

god will you shut up already

..<


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Vagina?
> No that can't be it.
> Furries don't liek vagina.



I liek pussy. 
HA! double meaning in the furry fandom...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I liek pussy.
> HA! double meaning in the furry fandom...


Chasing Beaver... Beaver.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Chasing Beaver... Beaver.



:lol: 


(it's not that funny why am I laughing?)


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

>_<


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2010)

>.>

<.<


----------



## Boki-chan (Apr 13, 2010)

Q3Q

Don't be hating on the Veh~s


^OwO^

Personally, I overuse 3: 
o3o T3T ;3;


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 13, 2010)

VoilÃ ! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villian by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. The only verdict is vengence; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it is my very good honor to meet you and you may call me V.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 13, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> VoilÃ ! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villian by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. The only verdict is vengence; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it is my very good honor to meet you and you may call me V.


Made me lol.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

Ïƒ.Ïƒ


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2010)

Chax said:


> I'm serious, every fucking emoticon I see here has either a V, <, or >.
> 
> What is it about that shape you people find so goddamn erotic?


we'll answer you when the rest of the world who also use em explain too :V


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 13, 2010)

:V Is not sarcasm, it implies being goofy, snarky or making fun of oneself. Sort of imported here from the SA forums, where it used to indicate the typical snarky post.

It's just a useful shape. What's wrong, you mad? :V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2010)

I want to be like the cool people :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

*>:V*

*>:V
*>:V
​


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

*V*ixens, *Vo*raciously savoring *V*agina, with much *V*igor.
*V*:


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 13, 2010)

```
________/\\\________/\\\_
 _______\/\\\_______\/\\\_
  _______\//\\\______/\\\__
   ________\//\\\____/\\\___
    __/\\\___\//\\\__/\\\____
     _\///_____\//\\\/\\\_____
      ___________\//\\\\\______
       __/\\\______\//\\\_______
        _\///________\///________
```
:V


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *V*ixens, *Vo*raciously savoring *V*agina, with much *V*igor.
> *V*:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


>



Lawl.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


>



What the crap?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

Wait a minute...


The Drunken Ace said:


> Vagina?
> No that can't be it.
> Furries don't liek vagina.





The Drunken Ace said:


> *V*ixens, *Vo*raciously savoring *V*agina, with much *V*igor.
> *V*:


:V:


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 13, 2010)

So We can cause An annoyance that causes you to ask this question

:V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> :V:


leasbians and Canadian manwhores don't count.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

=^_^=

I like vaginaz <_<
Can't live without them


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> =^_^=
> 
> I like vaginaz <_<
> *Can't live without them*


Literally...


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2010)

V FOR VICTORY

:V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> V FOR VICTORY
> 
> :V


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

vendetta is for spanish or satanic people <_<


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2010)

I am not a furry, and also â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨ Now happy?


â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨
â‘¨â‘¨
â‘¨â‘¨



â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨â‘¨




Ricky said:


>



O- o - o- o- oh noes!!!!


It's GAIS FAWECKS.

Or whatever his name is.

ANONYMOUS


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> vendetta is for spanish or satanic people <_<


 Whats wrong with bowing to Satin?  He needs minions too!


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

did you read the word 'wrong' somewhere in my reply? hmm? HMM?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Liam (Apr 13, 2010)

Because we're obsessed with V for Ven-


Ricky said:


>


-Oh dammit.

In actuality it's because furries are obsessed with dicks more so than other goodies so the phallic shape of V wins over the round nature of 3.
This is completely scientific.  The disappearance of certain members was NOT an accident.  :twisted:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

V reminds me of an ice cream cone with no ice cream in it. :[


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> V reminds me of an ice cream cone with no ice cream in it. :[



Wat? You must have weird-ass ice cream cones in Minnesota.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Wat? You must have weird-ass ice cream cones in Minnesota.



Our ice cream cones are actually shaped like cones, fuck you.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

*V* IS FOR *V*EGAN!
\(^_^)/


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> *V* IS FOR *V*EGAN!
> \(^_^)/



This is what Winston Churchill thinks of Vegans.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> This is what Winston Churchill thinks of Vegans.



Two?
?^w^?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> V reminds me of an ice cream cone with no ice cream in it. :[








Here.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Two?
> ?^w^?



Have a look at this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_sign


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> V reminds me of an ice cream cone with no ice cream in it. :[



O
O
O
V



<OOO



ICE CREAM ICE CREAM


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


>



*What can I lose with a victory?*

[yt]gV-XqV2gtM4[/yt]


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Have a look at this.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_sign



Peace â€“ in the United States and Canada without respect to the direction.

Peace to you, too, lil churchill
god rest your dead fat ass
^______^


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Peace â€“ in the United States and Canada without respect to the direction.



Here it means fuck off.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Our ice cream cones are actually shaped like cones, fuck you.



Sorry  you are not allowed to say those last words .. forum rules


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 13, 2010)

The power of V  rules above all


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Sorry  you are not allowed to say those last words .. forum rules



Fuck you. :V


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Here it means fuck off.



Well, since Vegans didn't exist in Churchill's time, you are spreading slanderous lies of a hero of the umited shmingdong. :{


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Well, since Vegans didn't exist in Churchill's time, you are spreading slanderous lies of a hero of the umited shmingdong. :{



What?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What?



Vegans didn't exist in Churchill's time...?
Veganism as an organized philosophy didn't exist until the 1970's-80's.
There were probably vegetarians at the time, but it is still a relatively new concept in modern European culture.

so he couldn't be voicing his negativity about veganism, friend
:shakes head:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

No one noticed my ubercone ;-;


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> No one noticed my ubercone ;-;



We're too busy licking it. Nom nom.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Vegans didn't exist in Churchill's time...?
> Veganism as an organized philosophy didn't exist until the 1970's-80's.
> There were probably vegetarians at the time, but it is still a relatively new concept in modern European culture.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean that bit, I meant the last bit.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Sorry  you are not allowed to say those last words .. forum rules



What words...? Fuck you?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> We're too busy licking it. Nom nom.


 _*>:V
Lol Just teasing anyhow. 

Victory, The only thing in my eyes is what the V strikes me to mean.
*_


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> No one noticed my ubercone ;-;



Nobody notices you

:V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nobody notices you
> 
> :V



I notice Ace. :V

Go have more books fall on you.

(<3)


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

What are forum rules for? Too ignore? :|


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I notice Ace. :V


xD 
notice=/= Like 
-seriousface-

I kid.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> What are forum rules for? Too ignore? :|



Yes... :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> xD
> notice=/= Like
> -seriousface-
> 
> I kid.



You'd better be kidding, bedhead. >;I


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> V reminds me of an ice cream cone with no ice cream in it. :[



< O o .

I dropped my double-scoop with a cherry on top.



TashkentFox said:


> This is what Winston Churchill thinks of Vegans.



Heh. I don't even need wiki to know what that means.

It's why I laugh whenever I see that Justin Beiber music video.

The one that involves saying 'Baby' and 'Ooh' a lot.

He gives everyone the British birdie at the end.

Luckily I don't see it often, though.

He Canadian, too, so he should know what it means.



Lynxx said:


> Sorry  you are not allowed to say those last words .. forum rules



AHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2010)

Rules?

What rules?  <.<


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh. I don't even need wiki to know what that means.



Heh.

You and most of America.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Heh.
> 
> You and most of America.



You didn't know.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I notice Ace. :V
> 
> Go have more books fall on you.
> 
> (<3)



Of course we notice but we ignore :V

If you want we can have a book fight. Choose, Lawyer or Otter style.
Lawyer is my style, reading stuff and objecting whenever the other side opens it's mouth. Or we can go Otter style and smash clams books.

(I love you too <3)
(Do you kid right now ;^;?)


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You'd better be kidding, bedhead. >;I


  I am the best pest.
-Seriousface-
(<==== Or this one your choice)

(-Gives Brief aloof hug-)


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You didn't know.



I did.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Of course we notice but we ignore :V
> 
> If you want we can have a book fight. Choose, Lawyer or Otter style.
> Lawyer is my style, reading stuff and objecting whenever the other side opens it's mouth. Or we can go Otter style and smash clams books.
> ...



You're mean some days. :V

I'm too tired to comprehend much of this. We're starting to get summer storms that wake me up with KABOOOM. Smashing is always a safe choice.

(Only a little.)



The Drunken Ace said:


> I am the best pest.
> -Seriousface-
> (<==== Or this one your choice)
> 
> (-Gives Brief aloof hug-)



It looks more like a  face to me.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I did.



Really.



BlueberriHusky said:


> You're mean some days. :V
> 
> I'm too tired to comprehend much of this. We're starting to get summer storms that wake me up with KABOOOM. Smashing is always a safe choice.
> 
> ...



Looks like his attempt at a serious face.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It looks more like a  face to me.


 Dammit. 

Brb: Manly things.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't know don't care. Quit fursicuting the almighty V >.>


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Really.



Yes.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Yes.



Uh-huh.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're mean some days. :V
> 
> I'm too tired to comprehend much of this. We're starting to get summer storms that wake me up with KABOOOM. Smashing is always a safe choice.
> 
> (Only a little.)


Some days... some not.... I am just a person of true and love... I'd do whatever fits me while it doesn't collide with people's intentions... badly.

Are you tired? Or sleepy?
Summer storms will never be here, I wake up with a V telling me FFFFFFFf wake up 'O'.
Smashing is truly a safe choice. BELLIES 

(Then... how much do you like me compared to the kidding?)


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Uh-huh.



No.
I thought that given the history and negative context of the image reply, Tashkent was _really_ trying to say "two."

there
happy


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> No.
> I thought that given the history and negative context of the image reply, Tashkent was _really_ trying to say "two."
> 
> there
> happy



Slightly.

Now you can laugh at Justin Beiber for yet another reason.

Or maybe he knew exactly what he was doing.

In which case, I'd still laugh, but at the way he's telling all his fans to fuck off.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2010)

Wah.
What's happening? I missed the fun!

:W
:Y
:X

These guys don't really cut it.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Some days... some not.... I am just a person of true and love... I'd do whatever fits me while it doesn't collide with people's intentions... badly.
> 
> Are you tired? Or sleepy?
> Summer storms will never be here, I wake up with a V telling me FFFFFFFf wake up 'O'.
> ...



Afsdgsdjkgfadjdfajk your words and their lack of sense. I forget you live in a desert and probably don't have thunderstorms and pouring rain all night.

(Plenty.)



Harebelle said:


> Wah.
> What's happening? I missed the fun!
> 
> :W
> ...



Here, you can have one of mine. I've got a million of them. :V


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Slightly.
> 
> Now you can laugh at Justin Beiber for yet another reason.
> 
> ...



I don't know who that is.
But I'll laugh along if it makes you happy. c:
yukyukyuk



Harebelle said:


> :W



whoa, what a freak
(don't look at him, he's staring right at you)

:W:
dere mating :B


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

:U i good too.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> :W:
> dere mating :B



Eww... NSFW:


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

The Goddess of love approves of this thread (im sure)


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> :U i good too.



*gently sets balls in :U*
Thanks, pal!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> *gently sets balls in :U*
> Thanks, pal!


 OH GOD DAMMIT I HAVE BEEN TEABAGGED D=


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> pal!



*





*


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Either sarcasm or "It's obvious".
:V


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me: 2
Y'all's: 0


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

|^^^^^^^^^^^\||____
| The --*:V*-- Truck |||""'|""\__,_
| _____________ l||__|__|__|)
|(@)@)"""""""**|(@)(@)**|(@)


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> |^^^^^^^^^^^\||____
> | The --*:V*-- Truck |||""'|""\__,_
> | _____________ l||__|__|__|)
> |(@)@)"""""""**|(@)(@)**|(@)



does it deliver vagoos?

EDIT: damn look at that, its going way faster in the quote box lol


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

lol nice Zeke Shadowfyre 
did you make it yourself or just copy/pasted? :O


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 13, 2010)

thats an interesting question i hardly ever use :V or anything of the sort :> = chicken i think


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> :> = chicken i think



lol
well, that was adorable


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> lol
> well, that was adorable



My chickens aren't really adorable at all.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> My chickens aren't really adorable at all.



Aww. Chickenz. :3
or :> i mean

Some people call them yardbirds. =)

(i wish i had chickens :C
and its total crap that you have a goat! :[)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Aww. Chickenz. :3
> or :> i mean
> 
> Some people call them yardbirds. =)



Like how pigeons are "gutterbirds"?

And dogs:


----------



## CanzetYote (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not really into the V shape. In fact, I pretty much never use emoticons.


----------



## darzoz (Apr 13, 2010)

i asumed :V was to be used in a sarcastic manner... 
>_>






<_<


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

heheheh


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2010)

What the Hell was Spiderman 3 about.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> lol nice Zeke Shadowfyre
> did you make it yourself or just copy/pasted? :O



A copy-pasta from my clipboard. I just biggie sized it and added the text.


----------



## Yrr (Apr 13, 2010)

>:V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

:V Relevant post... :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 13, 2010)

I honestly haven't the slightest clue as to what you're referring to.

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> :V Relevant post... :V



most relevant one i've seen all day v_v


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

yiff tits


----------



## Ohko (Apr 13, 2010)

At first I was like >:< but then I was like :>


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff tits



lol, slightly random



Ohko said:


> At first I was like >:< but then I was like :>



were you ever all like :V ?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff tits


Holy_Fucking_Shit


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Holy_Fucking_Shit


 
I lol'd!

...Then I serious'd. -_-


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Holy_Fucking_Shit


 *:*V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Holy_Fucking_Shit



lol, wow. that's messed up.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I lol'd!
> 
> ...Then I serious'd. -_-


Why so serious?


Usarise said:


> *:*V


:V mine's bigger...



Aslekel said:


> lol, wow. that's messed up.



Thank you, and goodnight...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 13, 2010)

<_>


----------



## darzoz (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Holy_Fucking_Shit


 i saw it, I loled, and then I thought "Oh, why am a laughing? Thats f****d up."


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

*\<(^<^\)> <(/^>^)>/*
*IM DANCIN' CUZ ITS RELAVENT!*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Why so serious?
> 
> :V mine's bigger...
> 
> ...



lol, you are most certainly welcome 



Usarise said:


> *\<(^<^\)> <(/^>^)>/*
> *IM DANCIN' CUZ ITS RELAVENT!*




omg, that is awesome ^_^


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

*3===========])~~~~~~~ *


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *3===========]>~~~~~~~ *


fix'd


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *3===========])~~~~~~~ *





Usarise said:


> fix'd



lol


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 13, 2010)

well,
vee-
gina
Score.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

what the :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

What is this? :V

I don't even... :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

inb4 lock :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What is this? :V
> 
> I don't even... :V



lol that came out so well with your pokerface and your cup a coffee


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> well,
> vee-
> gina
> Score.



lol, ownage.



Lynxx said:


> lol that came out so well with your pokerface and your cup a coffee



pokerface you say? >.<


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

REVERSE STYLE!
_*V:*_
_*V:*_
_*V:*_
_*V:*_
_*V:*_
_*V:*_
_*V:*_


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> REVERSE STYLE!
> _*V:*_
> _*V:*_
> _*V:*_
> ...



><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><:>

super >< snake fish hybrid!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> lol that came out so well with your pokerface and your cup a coffee



Can't read my, can't read my, no HE  can't read my POKER FACE!!!

SHE'S GOT TO LOVE NO BODY!

P-P-P-POKER FACE, P-P-POKER FACE

MUH, MUH, MUH, MUH!

edit:

:V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can't read my, can't read my, no HE  can't read my POKER FACE!!!
> 
> SHE'S GOT TO LOVE NO BODY!
> 
> ...



lol, must have heard that one quite a few times. ^_^


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can't read my, can't read my, no HE  can't read my POKER FACE!!!
> 
> SHE'S GOT TO LOVE NO BODY!
> 
> ...



This spoils the moment a little bit :|
Nah, but really .. that serious face and that cup a coffee


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> This spoils the moment a little bit :|
> Nah, but really .. that serious face and that cup a coffee



I sowwy. :<


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> This spoils the moment a little bit :|
> Nah, but really .. that serious face and that cup a coffee



heh, moment killers. >.<


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> heh, moment killers. >.<



I said I was sorry

What more do you want?!? >:V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I said I was sorry
> 
> What more do you want?!? >:V



lol, it was just a simple joke, i meant nothing by it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

*THIS THREAD NEEDZ MOAR :V*


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, it was just a simple joke, i meant nothing by it.



:V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *THIS THREAD NEEDZ MOAR :V*



*YOU NEED MOAR :v*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> :V



sorry, i didn't mean anything by it, honest.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> sorry, i didn't mean anything by it, honest.



I know.
:V

Don't be disheartened. :V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I know.
> :V
> 
> Don't be disheartened. :V



oh, i'm not, i just don't want to insult, anger or upset anyone.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 13, 2010)

>:V
you sir are an :V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> >:V
> you sir are an :V



and you sir, are an >.<


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> >:V
> you sir are an :V





Aslekel said:


> and you sir, are an >.<



Well you're all B=====D's


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Well you're all B=====D's



um, well said?


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I said I was sorry
> 
> What more do you want?!? >:V



A fursuit 1500$ worth, thanks~


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> A fursuit 1500$ worth, thanks~



lol, what true furry wouldn't want that?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> :V I'M UNIQUE


*:V Me too*


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

chuck  norris


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *:V Me too*


I'm being unique by copying someone else. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, what true furry wouldn't want that?


Me


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> A fursuit 1500$ worth, thanks~



No.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 13, 2010)

:V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 13, 2010)

Dont be a :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V



Cool story bro... :V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I'm being unique by copying someone else. :V



:V: :V: :V: :V: :V: :V:



Heckler & Koch said:


> Me



heh, oh well, some furries like it, others don't.


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, what true furry wouldn't want that?



I wouldn't, but I'd take it anyways and sell it. :3

THREAD NEEDS MOAR :V STILL!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I'm being unique by copying someone else. :V


*I see what you did there  :V*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I wouldn't, but I'd take it anyways and sell it. :3
> 
> THREAD NEEDS MOAR :V STILL!



lol, good idea.

:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

:V
:V
:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V
:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V


Happy now?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *I see what you did there  :V*



Do you now? :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V


*Sit back and watch :V*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> :V
> :V
> :V
> :V:V
> ...



NEVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V
>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V
>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V
>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V>:V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> NEVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fine.

:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V:V
:V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Where are the mods?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Where are the mods?



I've asked myself the same thing. :V


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 13, 2010)

The mods are such :V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've asked myself the same thing. :V



me too. maybe it's mod's day off?


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've asked myself the same thing. :V



me too

(don't bann me mods D: )


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Where are the mods?



:Ving at this thread.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> me too. maybe it's mod's day off?



Maybe. But let's not jinx it.
They'll log into the forums with their sandy vaginas passing out locks like if it were no tomorrow.

And infractions.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 13, 2010)

V  for Virgin    :3


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Maybe. But let's not jinx it.
> They'll log into the forums with their sandy vaginas passing out locks like if it were no tomorrow.
> 
> And infractions.



LOL see that epic avatar face being epic serious with his epic cup of coffee saying: "with their sandy vaginas.." Hahahaha!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> LOL see that epic avatar face being epic serious with his epic cup of coffee saying: "with their sandy vaginas.." Hahahaha!




Yes...the mods and their Sandy *Vaginas*.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 13, 2010)

aw shit if :V is for sarcasm then i use it wrong lol.

and furries obsessed with it?  so if a few furries kill a lot of people then that means that all furries are obsessed with killing?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> aw shit if :V is for sarcasm then i use it wrong lol.
> 
> and furries obsessed with it?  so if a few furries kill a lot of people then that means that all furries are obsessed with killing?



Pene de perro
Pene de perro
Pene de perro

:V
V:
:V
V::V
V::V
V::V
V::V
V::V
V:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

:V is quite clearly a request for dick to be inserted.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> :V is quite clearly a request for dick to be inserted.



:V JK JK.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 13, 2010)

:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V

:V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

GO AWAY YOU FUCKING CUPCAKE

>:V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Sit back and watch :V*



>:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V >:V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

I FIGURED IT OUT!
Why do furries like Vs so much?
MANY, MANY VIRGINS IN THE FANDOM. ​


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I FIGURED IT OUT!
> Why do furries like Vs so much?
> MANY, MANY VIRGINS IN THE FANDOM. ​



I think that would be why they'd hate it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I FIGURED IT OUT!
> Why do furries like Vs so much?
> MANY, MANY VIRGINS IN THE FANDOM. ​









if anyone gets this I will love them forever.


----------



## MrKitty (Apr 13, 2010)

<---- 
left


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

I feel like I should contribute before this gets lock, but I can't think of an original way to use V 

--------VvVv-----------VvVv-
VvV---vVvV----------vVvV--
vVv----VvVv--------VvVv---
----------vVvV-------vVvV---
-----------VvVv-----VvVv----
vVv-------vVvV---vVvV-----
VvV-------VvVv-VvVv------
--------------vVvVvVv-------
---------------vVvVv--------

^
my best attempt at something :V worthy

:V:V:V:V:V:V:V: V:V: V: V: V: V: V: V:V:V: :V:V: V:V::W:W:W


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

:v

Wow, that's the legit first time I've ever used that.....


----------



## Seriman (Apr 13, 2010)

:V Not the first, but one of few. V:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

I just took a nap, what's new in this thread...? 





...same crap, got it... :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I think that would be why they'd hate it.


 Point. Sorry i missed your post you where surrounded by large bulging text and could not see you,


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Point. Sorry i missed your post you where surrounded by large bulging text and could not see you,



WHAT YOU SAY?!?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> WHAT YOU SAY?!?



*YOU HAVE NO CHANCE TO SURVIVE MAKE YOUR TIME!

HA HA HA!*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

[PUT OBNOXIOUSLY LARGE-SIZED POST HERE!]


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

[Put obnoxiously large-sized, yet ironically small-sized, post here]


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> *YOU HAVE NO CHANCE TO SURVIVE MAKE YOUR TIME!
> 
> HA HA HA!*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> [Put obnoxiously large-sized, yet ironically small-sized, post here]



LOL that's great! I'd totally sig it but I already got an obnoxiously sized quote in my sig.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> WHAT YOU SAY?!?


 God your text is so ... bulging.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

V is a good show.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>



Lawls


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> LOL that's great! I'd totally sig it but I already got an obnoxiously sized quote in my sig.


 
Lol that fact that you _would _sig it is enough for me

you don't wanna change sigs too fast anyway, you just got that one 

EDIT: V VV V V VV V VV VV VV V VV VV V V VV V V V MOTHA FUCKING V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Lol that fact that you _would _sig it is enough for me
> 
> you don't wanna change sigs too fast anyway, you just got that one



I HAVE OBNOXIOUSLY LARGE FONTS IN MY SIG IT IS RED AND GIANT


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Lol that fact that you _would _sig it is enough for me
> 
> you don't wanna change sigs too fast anyway, you just got that one
> 
> EDIT: V VV V V VV V VV VV VV V VV VV V V VV V V V MOTHA FUCKING V


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I HAVE OBNOXIOUSLY LARGE FONTS IN MY SIG IT IS RED AND GIANT


 
Wait.. are we still talking about your sig here?



Zrcalo said:


> [broken image]


 
Oh god its the red x of death...
AND IT'S IN RESPONSE TO MY POST OOOOOOOHHHH NOOOOESSSS


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I HAVE OBNOXIOUSLY LARGE FONTS IN MY SIG IT IS RED AND GIANT




*IT IS SO OBNOXIOUS!!!*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

:V Still relevant, I assume?

 NEVERMIND, I SEE WE'VE MOVED ON TO OBNOXIOUSLY LARGE FONTS


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Wait.. are we still talking about your sig here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see it fine...
http://www.visitorsite.net/vnew-1.jpg


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> :V Still relevant, I assume?


 
NOOOOOO this thread is now about 

*UNNECESSARILY*

*LARGE*

*TEXT*

*MEGA EDIT: GAH NINJA'D*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> *IT IS SO OBNOXIOUS!!!*



PENIS


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I see it fine...
> http://www.visitorsite.net/vnew-1.jpg


 
*403 Forbidden*

nginx 


I get that... when i click


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> NOOOOOO this thread is now about
> 
> *UNNECESSARILY*
> 
> ...



I AM A NINJA MASTER :V


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> PENIS



TEEHEEHEEHEE


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> *403 Forbidden*
> 
> nginx
> 
> ...



weird.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> PENIS



Rock on...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> weird.




BULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Christ, where's my "Scotty likes penis" rant?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> BULLSHIT!!!!



HAI GAIZE SHE SEEMS LEGIT


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS



It has to be true. The letters are SOOO big.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

My exact reaction to Zrcalo's pic.

Why do newbs always quote the long ass posts.....way to make a whole page go by in ~10 posts.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 13, 2010)

Dude. Zrcalo's post fucked with my monitor a little... XD Apparently it doesn't like that color of font.


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> It has to be true. The letters are SOOO big.


 
Why.... would... you.. quote that?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Dude. Zrcalo's post fucked with my monitor a little... XD Apparently it doesn't like that color of font.



precisely why I chose it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My exact reaction to Zrcalo's pic.
> 
> Why do newbs always quote the long ass posts.....way to make a whole page go by in ~10 posts.



I've been here longer than you. >:[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I've been here longer than you. >:[



NEWBZORz@@@!@!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I've been here longer than you. >:[



*points and laughs*


*douses with ethanol*




*then lights on fire*


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *points and laughs*
> 
> 
> *douses with ethanol*
> ...


 
*Observes the spectacle*

"oooohhhh, ahhhhh"


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 13, 2010)

hey Zrcalo, meet me over there in that car...I got something for you <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

ON AN UNRELATED TOPIC
I MADE 2 MORE PAGES ON MY COMIC
CLICK ON MY SIG

AND WATCH DR.WHO​


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> hey Zrcalo, meet me over there in that car...I got something for you <3



IS IT PENIS


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ON AN UNRELATED TOPIC :V
> 
> I MADE 2 MORE PAGES ON MY COMIC
> CLICK ON MY SIG​
> ...


 
Fix'd

now it's related


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Fix'd
> 
> now it's related



thanks ninja master.


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> thanks ninja master.


 
No problem *bows and slips into the shadows*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> No problem *bows and slips into the shadows*



o____o

where he go?


----------



## garoose (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> o____o
> 
> where he go?


 
Oh I was just taking a piss 

*zip*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh I was just taking a piss
> 
> *zip*



o______o

where is-

oh there he is.. :/


----------



## garoose (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> o______o
> 
> where is-
> 
> oh there he is.. :/


 
Soooo... how's life? :V:V:V:


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

garoose said:


> Soooo... how's life? :V:V:V:



D: all my friends on FA have abandoned me.

I'm bored.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: all my friends on FA have abandoned me.
> 
> I'm bored.



I feel the same way except irl, my friends went to Borders to read manga. xP


----------



## garoose (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: all my friends on FA have abandoned me.
> 
> I'm bored.


 
Yeah I'm bored too, and I don't really have any friends on FA

Also it's midnight here and I should probably go to bed... except pointlessly posting is too addicting


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> IS IT PENIS


 
*OH MY GAWD, YOU CAN SEE INTO MY MIND!!1!?*


----------



## CFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: all my friends on FA have abandoned me.
> 
> I'm bored.



The Gods of Olympus have abandoned me... *Cliff-Sea*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *OH MY GAWD, YOU CAN SEE INTO MY MIND!!1!?*



lemmes guess...

PENIS PENIS PENIS...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 14, 2010)

wat is this i dont even


Seriously, I don't.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lemmes guess...
> 
> PENIS PENIS PENIS...


 
You didn't finish the rest, I thought you was a psychic :[

You didn't put vagina no where in it...YOUR A GREAT BIG PHONY!1!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2010)

V.V
It's a nice shape.


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lemmes guess...
> 
> PENIS PENIS PENIS...



I think it's more:

PINGAS PINGAS PINGAS

:V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You didn't finish the rest, I thought you was a psychic :[
> 
> You didn't put vagina no where in it...YOUR A GREAT BIG PHONY!1!



what if I didnt want to put vagina in it because YOU'RE A FAG and you wouldnt put it in a vag.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what if I didnt want to put vagina in it because YOU'RE A FAG and you wouldnt put it in a vag.


 
Aww thats not very nice Zrcalo but thats what they were made for


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

FUCKNGB REPTILIANS


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUCKNGB REPTILIANS



Yes?


----------



## Chax (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS 8BIT LIKES PENIS



qft

Anyway, this is the most posts I've ever got for a thread, thank you gaiz. :3


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

:^

t(^.^t)


----------



## darzoz (Apr 14, 2010)

Vat vhe Vell? Vi vigured Vi'd vuse V vin vore verds vin vis vopic. Vosn't vit Veem Vitting?

Vany Vay, Very Von..


----------



## Delta (Apr 14, 2010)

"V" is a letter.
Not a shape.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 14, 2010)

Winds said:


> "V" is a letter.
> Not a shape.



We are reffering to the V shape and not the letter.
As in < and > .

You failed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2010)

Chax said:


> I'm serious, every fucking emoticon I see here has either a V, <, or >.
> 
> What is it about that shape you people find so goddamn erotic?



It is part of an emoticon you dufus.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2010)

Winds said:


> "V" is a letter.
> Not a shape.



As in <3 which uses the "v" shape. Also there is no such species as a "sled dog" they are called huskies.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I don't know who that is.
> But I'll laugh along if it makes you happy. c:
> yukyukyuk
> 
> ...



Justin Beiber is the new Miley Cyrus.

He's from Canada, and was first discovered because of the videos of himself singing that he posted on YouTube.

He was first approached with a sign-on deal by Ludicrus, a rapper, and shortly after that by Justin Timberlake as well.

He signed on with the rapper.

His target audience is teenage girls, which is probably why most of us don't like him.

We're not the target audience.

In the song of his that I was referring to, him saying the phrase 'Baby, baby, baby, oooh' takes up about half of the song.

He's Canadian, so should know that he flipped all of his fans off.

But I doubt that he does.

Moron.



Why does my happiness matter to you?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2010)

:V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V



^


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 14, 2010)

V​


LizardKing said:


> :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 14, 2010)

darzoz said:


> Vat vhe Vell? Vi vigured Vi'd vuse V vin vore verds vin vis vopic. Vosn't vit Veem Vitting?
> 
> Vany Vay, Very Von..



You spelled voesn't incorrectly.



LizardKing said:


> :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V



I liked the ascii one more.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2010)

:V Pride ???


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I liked the ascii one more.



______/\\\________/\\\______
______\/\\\_______\/\\\_____
_______\//\\\______/\\\_____
_________\//\\\____/\\\_____
____/\\\___\//\\\__/\\\_____
____\///_____\//\\\/\\\_____
______________\//\\\\\______
______/\\\______\//\\\______
______\///________\///______


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> ______/\\\________/\\\______
> ______\/\\\_______\/\\\_____
> _______\//\\\______/\\\_____
> _________\//\\\____/\\\_____
> ...



Too many letters... cant sig -.-


----------



## Atrak (Apr 14, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Too many letters... cant sig -.-



It's number of lines, really, not letters.



LizardKing said:


> ______/\\\________/\\\______
> ______\/\\\_______\/\\\_____
> _______\//\\\______/\\\_____
> _________\//\\\____/\\\_____
> ...



You messed up the underscores.

It threw it off.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *assumes that's an insult*



Of course I do. ;3


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's number of lines, really, not letters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









but it is lines too :/


----------



## Atrak (Apr 14, 2010)

Meadow said:


> but it is lines too :/



Does your computer show the coding, or does it just change the colors of the letters?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Does your computer show the coding, or does it just change the colors of the letters?



If you're using WYSIWYG, it doesn't show the code.

As it states, the limit does include BB code markup, regardless of if you have it showing or not.


----------



## Bir (Apr 14, 2010)

*D: < *


----------



## Rytes (Apr 14, 2010)

I declare this thread, satan's butthole


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Rytes said:


> I declare this thread, satan's butthole



Awesome... :V

I'm sticking my post in Satan's ass.


----------



## garoose (Apr 14, 2010)

Rytes said:


> I declare this thread, satan's butthole


 
Awesome, I posted in Satan's murr tail butthole, not many people can say that


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

JOHN MAY LIVES


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2010)

[sup]:[/sup]^


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 15, 2010)

*V *to the N'th degree


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 15, 2010)

You forgot about :3


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 15, 2010)

A lot of bodybuilders are obsessed with the V shape.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 15, 2010)

LizardKing said:


>


 not actually text but I LOVE IT! ^-^


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

â–‚â–…â–‡â–ˆâ–“â–’â–‘â—• â€¿â€¿ â—•â–‘â–’â–“â–ˆâ–‡â–…â–‚


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> â—• â€¿â€¿ â—•



*å_**å*


----------



## Usarise (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *å_**å*


 *à² _à² *


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *à² _à² *


We aren't talking about locations here.


----------



## Teco (Apr 15, 2010)

:V Pac man! Dun dun dun dun Pac man!

V:  Dun dun dun dun Pac Man! Dun dun dun


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> We aren't talking about locations here.



STOP TELLING PEOPLE MY ADDRESS!!!!!!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> STOP TELLING PEOPLE MY ADDRESS!!!!!!



No.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

__--``V__V``--__
â–‚â–…â–‡â–ˆâ–“â–’â–‘â—• â€¿â€¿ â—•â–‘â–’â–“â–ˆâ–‡â–…â–‚
åååååååååååååååå
AMERIKKKA


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> __--``V__V``--__
> â–‚â–…â–‡â–ˆâ–“â–’â–‘â—• â€¿â€¿ â—•â–‘â–’â–“â–ˆâ–‡â–…â–‚
> åååååååååååååååå
> AMERIKKKA



wtf..


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Don't question Zrcalo's AUTHORITY!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> wtf..



read: http://pics.livejournal.com/kc_anathema/gallery/0006dpp2


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> STOP TELLING PEOPLE MY ADDRESS!!!!!!



I HAS YO NUMBER


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I HAS YO NUMBER



867-5309.....?


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 15, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> You forgot about :3



Forgot about what? :3


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

zerlo said:
			
		

> kago-tan


zerko what thef uck man


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> zerko what thef uck man



the only good thing from japan...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 867-5309.....?



Crap song!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Crap song!



Right-o mate!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Mate??


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Mate??



Australian dialect anyone?
God I hate being american, it's so boring >.>


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

OY THAR MATE!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OY THAR MATE!



....you're british not australian. Brits don't normally say mate...do they?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ....you're british not australian. Brits don't normally say mate...do they?



if it's cockney...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> if it's cockney...



Oh...ok.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ....you're british not australian. Brits don't normally say mate...do they?



Yes we do.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh...ok.



or you're just shitting the aussies...
which I usually do..

FAIRE DINKUM! OY MATE AI GOT 'ERE LAWGE CRAIKEY


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:
			
		

> Yes we do.


 A lot of the Australian accent comes from the British.  There are striking similarities.[/off]

Fake BBCode tags also make a good impression.[/Discussion]


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FAIRE DINKUM! OY MATE AI GOT 'ERE LAWGE CRAIKEY




And yet again, this is my exact response.

P.S. How do I embed stuff on here?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And yet again, this is my exact response.



FAIRE DINKUM!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FAIRE DINKUM!



lolwhut?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 15, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> A lot of the Australian accent comes from the British.  There are striking similarities.



That's because Australian culture evolved from the British culture of the colonists and they were still a colony until 1901. Maybe if you Americans had waited a few decades instead of going batshit insane in the 1770's America would be more like Canada instead of the (now crumbling) imperialist power it is today.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's because Australian culture evolved from the British culture of the colonists and they were still a colony until 1901. Maybe if you Americans had waited a few decades instead of going batshit insane in the 1770's America would be more like Canada instead of the (now crumbling) imperialist power it is today.



seconded.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Military superiority my friends. Who cares about the crumbling part, it's still the powerhouse of the world.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Military superiority my friends. Who cares about the crumbling part, it's still the powerhouse of the world.



yeah... just ignore that asian country with 8 billion people over there...
and all the puppet strings on america..

yeaah.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah... just ignore that asian country with 8 billion people over there...
> and all the puppet strings on america..
> 
> yeaah.



Considering there's not even 8 billion people in the world >.>

Last I recall it was like 6.8 or somethin' like that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah... just ignore that asian country with 8 billion people over there...
> and all the puppet strings on america..
> 
> yeaah.



We could just say fuck the debt, we aren't paying it.

Scotty, other countries have nukes too. If we would ever perfect the "Star Wars" Reagan talked about, we could blow enemy missiles before the left the enemy's atmosphere.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Military superiority my friends. Who cares about the crumbling part, it's still the powerhouse of the world.



Don't look behind you, Vladimir Putin and Hu Jintao are about to plunge carving knives into your back.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> we could blow enemy missiles



Sounds kinky.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sounds kinky.



Be careful, you might suck too hard and swallow the nuclear warhead.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 15, 2010)

Why won't this thread die?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Why won't this thread die?



It's like Arnie in The Terminator, its just gonna keep going until the red light in its eye flickers out.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Why won't this thread die?



ON TOPIC GO

Hey, I just realized that the V is some ancient symbol for a penis.

And isn't ^ the womb or something?

That's probably why.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ON TOPIC GO
> 
> Hey, I just realized that the V is some ancient symbol for a penis.
> 
> ...


 then i has large V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

V
Mine's bigger xD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> V
> Mine's bigger xD


Trust you.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> then i has large V



Anyone who says "I has" something is between the 12-13 age range, so I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> V
> Mine's bigger xD


 0_0  ok then >.>



Icarus615 said:


> Anyone who says "I has" something is between the 12-13 age range, so I'm calling bullshit.


im 15 BTW.  its just something funny to say >.>
and cats say "i has"


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im 15 BTW.  its just something funny to say >.>
> and cats say "i has"



Nobody was laughing but you, hyena-boy.

And I have an irrational hate of lolcats, so shut the hell up.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Nobody was laughing but you, hyena-boy.
> 
> *And I have an irrational hate of lolcats, so shut the hell up.*


http://www.lolcats.com/images/u/07/47/lolcatsdotcoma4o07iazar8y3i7n.jpg


----------



## Usarise (Apr 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> http://www.lolcats.com/images/u/07/47/lolcatsdotcoma4o07iazar8y3i7n.jpg


 lol ^_^


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

MY V IS BIGGER THAN YOURS


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn, Zrcalo wins...wait a minute 



> Hey, I just realized that the V is some ancient symbol for a penis.
> 
> And isn't ^ the womb or something?



Y-you have a penis


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Damn, Zrcalo wins...wait a minute
> 
> 
> 
> Y-you have a penis



yes.

it's currently moping at home.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes.
> 
> it's currently moping at home.



Oh....


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh....



...and wont reply to my texts.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ...and wont reply to my texts.



I wouldn't either being made to fucking mop.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I wouldn't either being made to fucking mop.



I think my penis' phone is broke.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey guys.

Turns out, "V" actually meant the womb.

^ was the one which meant penis.

Sorry bout that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

S-so I admitted I had a huge vag!

Eew, get it off!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think my penis' phone is broke.



I'd break it too if you sent me to mop. Did you at least cook? He might want to talk then!


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> S-so I admitted I had a huge vag!
> 
> Eew, get it off!



It's ok, a lot of people were saying they had huge vaginas.

Some were even fighting over whose was bigger.

Also lolfag.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 15, 2010)

EDIT: Just no.


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 16, 2010)

=^-^=


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 16, 2010)

Apparently, this thread is now about huge vaginas.


----------

